# Prolapse? What to do?



## Pretty pistol (Mar 24, 2018)

I have a pregnant doe, not sure when she is due. Today she has been yelling like crazy and I went to check on her and she has a vaginal prolapse, it doesn't go back in all the way when she stands up and every time she bleats it pushes it out. I called my local vet,but no one is in right now so I'm waiting for a call back. I have never had a pregnant doe before so I'm not sure if she's going into labor or not. She's been getting up and down a lot today and started pawing the ground a bit. But the prolapse is scaring me. Any advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You can get a prolapse harness and put it on her or have a vet put a suture there so it stays in, however, if she goes into labor it will have to be removed immediately when she begins labor or she will rip. 

If it is out, it has to be put back in each time or it will dry out and that is really bad. But you have to know what you are doing or you can easily rip her and she will bleed out just trying to put it back in. 

She may be getting the urge to push because the prolapse feels like a kid there or she may be in labor, I cannot see her so, I do not know for sure.

If she is prolapsed, she cannot pee, so a vet looking at her and checking to see if she is close would be wise.


----------



## Pretty pistol (Mar 24, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> You can get a prolapse harness and put it on her or have a vet put a suture there so it stays in, however, if she goes into labor it will have to be removed immediately when she begins labor or she will rip.
> 
> If it is out, it has to be put back in each time or it will dry out and that is really bad. But you have to know what you are doing or you can easily rip her and she will bleed out just trying to put it back in.
> 
> ...


The vet just called and said the prolapse doesn't sound like an issue and she figures she's close to kidding and told me to put my hand in to feel around. I have no idea what I'm feeling for.... I don't want to hurt her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, your vet said that?

Do you have another vet you can call?


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

Pretty pistol said:


> The vet just called and said the prolapse doesn't sound like an issue and she figures she's close to kidding and told me to put my hand in to feel around. I have no idea what I'm feeling for.... I don't want to hurt her.


In fairness some of my does have a similar thing each year but haven't had a full prolapse yet. But that being said they don't scream... but maybe your vet is right. If you do decide to go in feel around for something hard that is rounded (that'll be bubba's head) and some toes. If she's close there'll be something within reach. You'll know the difference if you find a kid in the birth canal.


----------



## Pretty pistol (Mar 24, 2018)

TooManyBoers said:


> In fairness some of my does have a similar thing each year but haven't had a full prolapse yet. But that being said they don't scream... but maybe your vet is right. If you do decide to go in feel around for something hard that is rounded (that'll be bubba's head) and some toes. If she's close there'll be something within reach. You'll know the difference if you find a kid in the birth canal.


I went as far as the length of my fingers and she started pushing against me. I panicked and stopped. I have no idea how far in I would have to go in to even find the cervix or what it would even feel like.


----------



## Pretty pistol (Mar 24, 2018)

I


toth boer goats said:


> Wow, your vet said that?
> 
> Do you have another vet you can call?


I called a couple different vets and none of them seemed at all concerned. Talked to a lady that lives in my area and she said the chances of her having a full prolapse is slim, but she might not survive labor cause she's so small and she figures her kid is really big. Guess time will tell. Ligaments are still there and she hasn't had much discharge. She's just extremely vocal the past couple days.


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

Pretty pistol said:


> I
> 
> I called a couple different vets and none of them seemed at all concerned. Talked to a lady that lives in my area and she said the chances of her having a full prolapse is slim, but she might not survive labor cause she's so small and she figures her kid is really big. Guess time will tell. Ligaments are still there and she hasn't had much discharge. She's just extremely vocal the past couple days.


Ligaments can go quickly sometimes. Keep an eye on her  from my experience, a doe can deliver most kids until the pelvis is too small. We've only ever had one girl have a c-section and that was because her pelvis was so small that her son's fatty head got stuck in it! Other than that, I've found a combination of making her stand up/lie down repeatedly and a degree of stubbornness from the human is usually enough to get kids out. But I've never had really tiny does kidding big babies until now either, so time will tell.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

at the risk of making every body angry at me i personally wouldn't even consider that a prolapse. If the prolapse isn't over two inches it is not much to worry about. once it is over that have some one lift the goats hind legs up in the air so you use gravity to move the organs down in to the body cavity. again this sounds barbaric but i have used a rope throne over the rafters to get the girl high enough. insert the retainer and tie it in place by making a harness of twine. do not be surprised if you get urinated on because the prolapse prevents urination. the retainer will not hinder the birthing.


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal (Mar 26, 2018)

I literally just went thru this with one of my goats. The stitches worked wonderfully for me until I cut them to early. The pictures looked like my girl after we would put the prolapse back in and she would lay down. Gravity was the best tool to do that with but my vet also kept me in supply of some shots every few days that helped with the swelling and her pain. She wouldn't push the prolapse so hard.


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal (Mar 26, 2018)

https://www.thegoatspot.net/index.php?threads/196477/ this is basically everything we went thru. Hopefully you can find a vet to take you more seriously because it can get pretty serious and possibly lose both momma and baby


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

When you put your fingers in there, it may make her respond to push, that is normal. When that happens, pause until she stops pushing, then proceed to feel what is going on. 

Usually, you go in and hit a wall immediately, if they are not ready. Don't have to go in that far, it is with your fingers.
If they have a prolapsing issue it may may harder to detect, if she is dilated or not. Prolasping makes things confusing.

Is she peeing? If not, she has the prolapse in the way and it needs to be put back into place immediately. 
Same applies, when she is in labor, she cannot have her babies with it in the way. 

Or the prolapse is out and she is pushing, not in labor, which does happen as it gives her false sense she has a kid there and needs to be delivered, it will make things worse. She may also prolapse out of her rectum too. 

Another indication to know, if it is out too far and in the way is, is she pushing at all?
If she is, she will be pushing lightly.
Or, she is in labor. But with true labor, she should show other signs, contractions, labored breathing.
Really getting into pushing, baring down.

If she is peeing,and it goes back in when she stands, is not dried out and she is not pushing, she is OK for now.

But you need to be there if she goes into labor to make sure the prolapse is in proper position and out of the way.

I wish I could be there and help you. 
I am truly sorry you have no vets who really care. Normal vets will at least want to check on her and see what is going on instead of saying oh, no big deal. How do they know without looking at the goat?

Sometimes adding calcium supplements CMPK ect, helps reduce prolapses. 
If she is deficient. 

Is she getting alfalfa hay?


----------



## Pretty pistol (Mar 24, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> When you put your fingers in there, it may make her respond to push, that is normal. When that happens, pause until she stops pushing, then proceed to feel what is going on.
> 
> Usually, you go in and hit a wall immediately, if they are not ready. Don't have to go in that far, it is with your fingers.
> If they have a prolapsing issue it may may harder to detect, if she is dilated or not. Prolasping makes things confusing.
> ...


I can see she is peeing, but she squats to pee and only a little trickel comes out. Doesn't seem like a normal pee to me.

Feeling inside it feels all squishy and weird and I don't know what I'm feeling lol. I'm assuming she is not dilated as I feel "the wall" but it's very soft as well. She still has no changes in ligaments or discharge.

As for hay, I think it's just regular grass hay.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The prolapse may be out just enough so it is slightly blocking her to pee flow.

It may be the prolapse of softness you are feeling inside.

If she were in true labor, she would be really barring down and you will see, she is having contractions. 
She may be pushing, her lip may be flared up, holding her head up right, her legs on the ground moving bedding, when laying down paddling like. 
Nesting getting up and down a lot. 

In very few cases, if she has a dead kid at the door, she may not get the signal to push or if she has been pushing for a long period of time without you knowing, may become weak and tired and stop pushing. 
It is so hard when you have a prolapsing going on to know when you are new at it.
She will drop in the tailhead, and sunk in around her hip bones and flanks, looking at her from behind, she all of a sudden will look less pregnant, that is when her babies are heading to the birthing canal. Her tail may turn weirdly to the side( no control), ligs gone. Udder may be super tight.

If she is getting serious about kidding, you should see it. She may or may not push out the prolapse first, but if she does, it must be put back in and put back into proper position to where the canal is open and you feel her kid there, so she can kid. If you just put it back in and not ensure it is placed correctly, she can do a lot of damage to herself and tear. Be careful the tissue can tear easily and she can bleed out when putting it back in. 

I know it is terrifying, but I want to make sure you are aware of the what if's.

Remember the 30 to 45 minute rule, if no kid is born in that time frame, help her. Or time to call a vet if you are unsure or scared to do it.

She needs "Calcium" in her diet. 
Alfalfa hay is important, but must be gradually introduced.


----------



## ELAINE KIMBROUGH (Apr 10, 2018)

I have a Nigerian dwarf doe that has been through the mill. Started out with her carrying triplets. She proposed both her rectum and vagina. Vets recommnded a c-section. That done they put everything back in place and put stitches to hold in place. Antibiotics, anti infammatories and all kinds of meds. Removed stitches all seemed well, came home. 4 days later all came out again. Back to the vet. This time they went in and tacked the vagina back, put the rectum back purse stringed it in, all the meds again. Took purse string stitches out, came home. Had a great 12 days all was great. Pooping normally. Then she proposed her rectum again. They put it back in with the stitches and sent her home. She is on anti infammatories. I'm giving her probiotics, fortified vitiman b, and antibiotics. She is still straining and her rear end is bulging out. Has anyone ever had the prolapse part of the rectum Removed? Did it work? She is my pet and I love her and do not want to put her down but unless I can find an option that is the only option.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It would be better to start your own thread. But wow. I would have thought the rectum would have stayed in after that. I would hope the vet is consulting with an expert on it like a vet at a vet college. Do you have a vet school near you?


----------



## ELAINE KIMBROUGH (Apr 10, 2018)

She is being seen by the vet college in Columbia MO. Most vets around here are not good with goats. Never started a thread sorry.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would question them about what could be done differently. That is a tough situation.


----------



## ELAINE KIMBROUGH (Apr 10, 2018)

The next option is removing that part of the rectum or putting her down. If the swelling and straining doesnt stop. Today is the first time in 4 days she has been interested in eating. She has had probiotics for 3 days. The swelling on her rear seems a little smaller today. Just do not understand what is causing all of this and the vets don't seem to either. Got the feeling this time they were humoring me.


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal (Mar 26, 2018)

There is something inside still causing the swelling more than just her pushing if it's still coming out. I'm not sure what it could or would be but unless the swelling can be got under control idk what else you can do


----------



## ELAINE KIMBROUGH (Apr 10, 2018)

Any suggestions of what more I could do to help this go down?


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal (Mar 26, 2018)

I know when my goat was going thru her vaginal prolapse n later the anal prolapse came in i used preparation h to help the swelling and then when I put it back in i used an ice cold rag. I had for the last three days of everything kept a tiny ice chest with iced water and rags in it. Just kept switching them out after washing the dirty ones. It seemed to help where she didn't push it out as often. Of course after her c section the anal part stopped. She continued the vaginal until after she expelled the after birth


----------



## ELAINE KIMBROUGH (Apr 10, 2018)

That is what I don' understand why it won' stay in. She prolapsed a little last year with twins. But this year with triplets was out 6 inches and her vagina out also. Expected everything to return to normal after c-section.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Most Does after a prolapse will do it again and again, especially with multiples.
It can be hereditary too.


----------



## ELAINE KIMBROUGH (Apr 10, 2018)

Dont know her line. I rescued her. In your experince have you heard of anyone having the prolapse removed? If so did it work?


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal (Mar 26, 2018)

I don't really understand how having a prolapse removed would work...its the wall of whatever is prolapsing wether it be the anus or vagina...i can't see how it would be safe to remove those because they're extremely important. I'm not saying not to try it because it may honestly be your only option but I would be asking what the odds are for her before putting her thru that. If they're not above 40 don't do it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I wonder why the can't tack it to hold it in.


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal (Mar 26, 2018)

If you scroll back they have tried that twice already lol that was my first thought


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------

